
Show HN: Sandboxd – speed up your bash/zshrc by lazy-loading the slow bits - benvan
https://github.com/benvan/sandboxd
======
brbsix
Bash v2.04+ does something similar, in that it lazy-loads completions. As soon
as you type `git ` <kbd>Tab</kbd>, it runs `_completion_loader git`, which
determines what file to source, in this case `/usr/share/bash-
completion/completions/git`.

I've been on the lookout for something like this. I just clocked in all my
Bash startup files at 4858 lines, so I sure could use it.

~~~
benvan
> 4858 lines

Yikes!

I hope it's helpful - the cutdown for me was from 1.5 to .1 seconds. If you
run into trouble any feedback would be much appreciated :)

------
bite_my_shiny_m
This looks pretty useful.

